
ASCII raycast written in Janet - tosh
https://twitter.com/_ahungry/status/1159346342709354498
======
tosh
source:

[https://github.com/ahungry/janet-
code/blob/master/raycaster2...](https://github.com/ahungry/janet-
code/blob/master/raycaster2.janet)

[https://github.com/ahungry/janet-
code/blob/master/raycaster....](https://github.com/ahungry/janet-
code/blob/master/raycaster.janet)

